# some help



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Next month i am moving to Dubai as my wife got a job offer to work there...my problem is that i will have to move and start looking for a job..I have no degree so i really don't know whether i will be able to find a job any advice please


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to nit-pick but what do you do?


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry to nit-pick but what do you do?


Main experience is Uk civil service.

I've got a diploma and Prince 2 cert...


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

i know some people that work over here and only have A levels


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your big problem will be that unless your wife is a doctor she will not be able to sponsor you for a residence visa, you will need to find work quickly or keep have to drive to Oman every month for a new visit visa. This is do-able at the moment but the powers that be could stop visa runs anytime.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure you get your educational certs notarised and attested in the UK before coming to Dubai.


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Make sure you get your educational certs notarised and attested in the UK before coming to Dubai.


they told us that my wife will be able to sponsor me and that was the HR manager from her company...

is there a chance that he was wrong?

Yes I ll do it first thing


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Your big problem will be that unless your wife is a doctor she will not be able to sponsor you for a residence visa, you will need to find work quickly or keep have to drive to Oman every month for a new visit visa. This is do-able at the moment but the powers that be could stop visa runs anytime.


There is actually rather more flexibility for women to sponsor their husbands now. If she is not a lawyer, doctor or engineer, provided she has a highpaying professional job the DNRD will look favourably on applications.
-


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There is actually rather more flexibility for women to sponsor their husbands now. If she is not a lawyer, doctor or engineer, provided she has a highpaying professional job the DNRD will look favourably on applications.
> -


thank you Elphaba she will be on 32K a month is that highpaying ???

I am just wondering


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> thank you Elphaba she will be on 32K a month is that highpaying ???
> 
> I am just wondering


Elphaba is right I've got a friend that she sponsored both her hasbant and son and she get only 25K o month


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nick27 said:


> thank you Elphaba she will be on 32K a month is that highpaying ???
> 
> I am just wondering


That should be enough, but I suggest her company's PRO checks with DNRD (Dubai Naturalisation & Residency Department).


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> Elphaba is right I've got a friend that she sponsored both her hasbant and son and she get only 25K o month


Thank you vagtsio, Elphaba

do you think i will be able to find a job without degree?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nick27 said:


> Thank you vagtsio, Elphaba
> 
> do you think i will be able to find a job without degree?


Not an issue if you have other professional qualifications.

You need to work out what you want to do and your best best is to apply directly to the companies you'd like to work for, telling them when you will be here. You will need to spend time online searching for suitable companies, but that is probably your best bet.

Bear in mind that Ramadan starts in a few weeks and everything, particularly recruitment, slows down at that time. Good luck.
-


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not an issue if you have other professional qualifications.
> 
> You need to work out what you want to do and your best best is to apply directly to the companies you'd like to work for, telling them when you will be here. You will need to spend time online searching for suitable companies, but that is probably your best bet.
> 
> ...


Thank you so Much Elphaba,

I'll do that starting this evening...


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

nick27 said:


> Thank you so Much Elphaba,
> 
> I'll do that starting this evening...


don't leave any stone unturned...thats my advice. 

if you are lucky you can get a job straight away ... I know people that thay have spent 5-6 months to find one and others that they come on a Friday and Wednesday they had an offer...in any case best of luck nick27


----------

